# How I do it.



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 6, 2018)

Alright folks, I am posting this tutorial to someone on another site, but also is member of this site. I am actually directing most of my comments to him, but I believe I make comments to others viewing and commenting. Here is a picture of the bowl blank before mounting. I'm trying to give him direction on making a footed bowl with an Ogee shape with a pedestal foot because of the general shape of the blank..







My picture tutorial starts here. The wood to be turned is a half log Mesquite blank thart is almost symmetrically round. It also was stabilized across some cracks.

Okie dokie Mikie, here is a tutorial from the start after rounding the blank. It is right now 5:03 pm. I started this about 4:15pm. It’s taken me about 15 minutes to get the pictures downloaded and then resized for Lumberjocks to accept them.
This first pic shows the half log that has been rounded. It also has a couple dowels in it, but they will disappear.





The next 2 pics shows the contour of the log. If you notice, my Chuck Plate is what’s holding it in at the headstock, and my live center is keeping it between centers. I call both the LC and CP “My” because I made both. I did some cutting on the face of the bowl as I wanted to see what kind of depth there would be for the bowl, and how tall the foot would be.









The next 2 pictures should show where the bowl ends, and the foot begins. Notice the area where bark used to be. That will be removed when I start the cut from the middle towards the foot.










Just for S&G’s, I tried to make it look somewhat like yours did at the beginning.





The foot is starting to get down to dimension. That’s what I was trying to have you arrive at when I kept saying to remove the crack. Of course, there is much more to be done to refine all this.






The bulge has been removed, and now it’s time to start defining the bottom contour of the bowl. Just turn to the foot and stop. Repeat until you think the contour is right.






I don’t know if you can see the pencil mark at the tenon area. The tenon and foot OD has been determined, and will get that done.





More below.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 6, 2018)

Next is to refine the foot and make the tenon.
Foot is turned to the bottom edge.






Foot is now refined






Tenon recess is made. Tenon is 2 1/4” OD, and recess is large enough to have the chuck jaws fit flush at the bottom of the bowl.






Blank is mounted into the chuck, ready to remove the innards. 





The blanks is now faced, and will remove the innards at a later date, possibly tomorrow. 



This is as close to a step by step as I could come up with. I know it’s short on detail, but you have been turning over 2 years now, and some of this should just be a refresher course in turning. Maybe it doesn’t make sense to some, but that’s the way I approach most half log blanks, unless it has some nice crotch feather, then I go from the bark inward.


Here is his progress. 






Mike, I’m back, like a nightmare…... these first 2 pictures in this batch is a close up of the dowels. I managed to remove all traces of them.










I’ve started removing the innards, trying to keep the same contour as the outside. Notice that big a$$ catch I got on the rim at about 1 o’clock. I was between centers, so not a big issue there. If possible when hogging out the innards, always keep your tailstock as support until you are almost done. 





The innards are removed, and am now ready for sanding. Look closely at the very center. A nub remnant should be visible. I don’t have a lot of luck at getting them smooth when cutting them, so I leave them proud and sand them off with my right angle pneumatic sander when sanding the insides.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 6, 2018)

After sanding both outside/inside, I decided I would revise the foot pedestal. Notice the Ogee on the foot.










The Chuck plate I use with my Rim Chuck is mounted into the chuck





and the proper size Rim Chuck is ready to set up.





It fits.I make my rim grooves the same size as the bowl rim. It’s an interference fit, which I have to get creative sometimes to remove the bowl for bottom checking and just taking it off the Rim Chuck.





Next is mounting it between centers to remove the tenon and hog out the innards of the foot.






The tenon is now history. I want to make a finial with the remnants of the nub.





The nub.





Oh,oh!. It disappeared. About 2 seconds after making tool contact, it broke off. Notice I am using my Tail Stock Steady and the Chuck Plate. Without them, a lot of the stuff I do couldn’t be done. Anyway, I was still able to put a feature on the bottom.









the bowl is done, and sitting on my ways.Total time was about 1 1/2 hours. Bowl is 7 1/2” round at the rim, and 3 1/4” tall. The foot OD is 4” and 1 1/4” from table surface to outside bowl bottom…......

You now have some type of tutorial for your next piece. You can also make any change you like, but if you choose to make an Ogee, this is a start. might not be the PROPER way to do it, but it’s how I do it. It’s also a good way to utilize the full height of a half log blank.

If the blank was a crotch piece, I would have started with the bark up against the headstock, make the tenon, reverse it and work towards the pith to expose the feather. That’s another lesson for another day. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

-- Jerry (in Tucson) www.woodturnerstools.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2018)

Jerry, I'm going to leave this up for now, got good stuff in it. When you get the new on up, let me know and I'll get rid of this one.


----------



## Karda (Oct 7, 2018)

Great Job Jerry, it is very good information. when you get the other thread done if you need any of my pic let me know and I'll get them to you


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks, Mike. I was out all day, so tomorrow I'll have to redo this thread........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

Tony, is there a way I could do a draft of this, and post it when done? It's gonna take me a couple days to do it properly. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

Never mind , Tony. I found the Drafts folder........... Hope there isn't a time limit on it............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

Several days ago, Mike, who goes by Karda, on this site and another I belong to, asked how to mount a blank. As my personality dictates that I assist anyone who is asking for it, I immediately tried to answer his questions. The question he had was how to mount this blank.





I immediately saw a pedestal footed Ogee bowl dying to be released. So I gave him some instruction, trying to get him to understand my limited verbal instructional abilities. I don't articulate very well, but, like the saying goes, "A picture is worth a thousand words". Well, pictures are something I have a lot of, or have the ability to create. I told him I would make an Ogee bowl and take pictures as I progressed.

I had a blank that was a half log Mesquite that when together would resemble this. These 2 pieces are from 2 different trees and it almost looks like they're book matched. 

 


 

 


The next 2 pictures show the blank mounted on my Chuck Plate and held between centers with my live center. I did some cutting on the face of the bowl as I wanted to see what kind of depth there would be for the bowl, and how tall the foot would be.


 

 

Just for S&G’s, I tried to make it look somewhat like yours did at the beginning. Here is what Mike had going.




This is mine. The shape from the rim to the bulge at the bowl bottom is supposed to be representative of Mike's bowl. I am also trimming the foot to size turning downhill and towards the live center. There is still a lot more to be done.

 
.
I removed the bulge I added for show, but not it has been removed and the foot is starting to take on the right look at this point. . 




This next picture is supposed to show a pencil mark indicating the OD and inner rim of the foot.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 8, 2018)

This next picture is supposed to show a pencil mark indicating the OD and inner rim of the foot. 



I have now refined the foot, and also worked the OD some more. Notice the exposed dowel bridging the pith crack. It's gonna disappear later. 




The foot and tenon is done. It's now time to reverse this piece and start hogging out the innards.





Mounted in the chuck..




Piece has been faced, and now the hoggoing begins.




I'm almost where I want to be on hollowing. Notice the catch I got at about 1 o'clock on the rim. I also leave the nub in place until it becomes a problem.






The bowl is done with the exception of hogging out the foot. I sanded to 220, and then buffed with brown Scotcbrite at 3000 rpm, forward and reverse. Notice the foot is also an Ogee shape. 







My Chuck Plate dedicated for tenon removeals only id now mounted into the chuck.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

I have selected the proper Rim Chuck. The configuration of the screws in the Chuck Plate above allows me to mount the Rim Chuck in the same place every time, just like marking the location of a particular jaw at the tenon in case you need to remove and then remount your form. The center hole is exactly 1/4", but the outlying holes can be any size over 1/4". Anyone who has drilled more than 3 holes in a 2 pieces of wood knows knows they won't align without interference. These holes are larger because they are just drive screws and fit over the drivers without interference.. 




The form is fitted onto the Rim Chuck with a snug fit, and is centered. It's time to bring up the tailstock with the live center, and remove most of the inside of the foot. 


 

Between centers and ready to hollow the foot.





The foot is hollowed leaving the nub to become a finial.





After setting up the Tail Stock Steady and starting work on the finial, it took me less than 5 seconds to break off the nub. I did leave a very, very short finial. 





Bowl is done. 7 1/5" OD, 3 1/4" tall. foot is 1 1/4" tall and 4" OD. I will finish with clear lacquer..........




Thanks. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> This next picture is supposed to show a pencil mark indicating the OD and inner rim of the foot. View attachment 153874
> 
> I have now refined the foot, and also worked the OD some more. Notice the exposed dowel bridging the pith crack. It's gonna disappear later. View attachment 153875
> 
> ...



I tried to remove the duplicate picture above, but am not as smart as the computer, so it's still here............ Jerry ((in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

Tony, do your magic. I'm not doing anymore. Too much trouble........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2018)

Jerry, let me look at this tonight and see what I can do. Thanks for posting this, great stuff! Tony


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 9, 2018)

You know, I posted a question about how to save drafts, then another stating I found the Draft Icon. When I started again and reached the 10 picture limit per reply, I still posted them instead of putting them in the draft folder. Duh!!! Do what you can, Tony. It will be appreciated be not only just me, but others who might go into this thread and thinking they are seeing double. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2018)

Jerry, I think I got this right. Let me know if you need anything else. Tony


----------

